# Buster Brown



## fuzz16 (Aug 30, 2009)

When my sister and I used to walk to school, 5-6 blocks away, our family dog, Buster, would open the gate and follow us halfway then go home and wait for us on the porch. I remember playing football with the neighbor boys and one of them pushed me over to get the ball, Buster was up and knocked him over and growling at him. He was protective and let me and my sister get away with anything with him. We'd play in his food dish when we were little, he would eat around us. I used to love how he'd catch treats by jumping in the air and grabbing them  
The story how we got him is fuzzy to me but i remember most of it.  me, my parents, my sister, and my neighbor went to the lake and while we were there there was this little brown puppy running around. we'd never had a family dog yet, my mom said we should take him so he didnt get snatched by animal control, my dad was nervous about it since he didnt know the dog. So when animal control did come and get him, we all piled in the car. it was decided that this little brown puppy would be ours. We got to the shelter and i dont remember what was said, but i know we left with the little brown puppy.  we called him Buster Brown. 
He got put into jail about 7-8 years ago too when he bit some paper boy who was known for hitting him with the newspapers. stupid kid. 

Love you, Buppy.


----------



## peppa and georgie (Aug 30, 2009)

Arrrrr poor buster, he looks lovely and really sweet story about him xxxx


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 30, 2009)

Look at those eyes, so sweet. I'm sorry for your loss. ray:


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 30, 2009)

still doesnt seem very real to me yet...like ill go home and hell be sitting in th room snoring or wagging his tail thinking were gonna go for a walk while i smoke.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 30, 2009)

were so sorry for your loss. Great story of his rescue and home life. Rest in peace Buster Brown.


----------



## kirsterz09 (Aug 31, 2009)

sorry for your loss, it sounds like he had a wonderful full life with you!

run free at the giant meadow Buster Brown :angel:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 1, 2009)

So sorry for your loss, certainly sounds like a very special pup.


----------



## fuzz16 (Sep 1, 2009)

thank you everyone. things seem to be getting back to normal around home...most of us in the family have the country mentality...animals die in time. so it was expected and it was his time. 
it really helps having Daisy, my sisters dog, around. My dad walks her in the morning and plays with her.


----------

